# Fluval Mini CFL 13W - $23 on Amazon



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Good light replacement for Fluval Spec:

Fluval Mini CFL 13W - $23



















Just finally grabbed one myself (waited a month to save $2 lol). Cheapest it's ever been, usually around $37. Free shipping with prime, or add a $2 filler. Price will probably go up again tomorrow.

Link


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

That's a nice deal, thanks for sharing. I got in last time for $15 (using a $10 promo credit) when it was last listed at $25. I have $8 credit now... Just no need for another.


----------

